# [solved] no device node for dvd drive

## HyperQuantum

Recently I wanted to watch a dvd on my laptop, but I couldn't. There was no /dev/dvd1 device or similar, even though KDE noticed that I inserted it and even displayed its title. But I didn't investigate the problem back then.

Yesterday I wanted to burn a cd. But when I start k3b, it says:

 *Quote:*   

> No optical drive found.
> 
> K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
> 
> Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.

 

And when booting there's something wrong when starting laptop_mode, it says "failed - udev not active?" but still prints "[ OK ]" after that. rc-status reports that everything is running fine, both in runlevel "boot" and "default".

I found bug #329887 because it looked a bit relevant. I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.35-gentoo-r4, and checked if CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 was disabled (it already was). But the new kernel didn't solve the problem.Last edited by HyperQuantum on Sun Sep 12, 2010 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HyperQuantum,

Lets start from the beginning.  Please post the output of lspci

----------

## HyperQuantum

```
# lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

01:04.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

01:04.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

01:04.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M G] (rev a1)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HyperQuantum,

Your drives, (all sorts) are attached to one of the following interfaces

```
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1) 

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2) 
```

as your hard drive works, I'm guessing its on the SATA interface, using the AHCI driver. 

```
lspci -k 
```

will show the drivers in use for the various hardware.

There are two opportunities for error in the kernel - you are missing the AMD/Nvidia PATA driver for the IDE interface, under the SATA menu, or you are missing the SCSI CDROM driver under the SCSI menu.  Your CDROM will be /dev/sr0

If you have a mix of IDE and SATA drivers, you need to migrate to libata completely

----------

## HyperQuantum

This is the relevant output from "lspci -k":

```
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0126

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0126

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

In the kernel config I have "AMD and nVidia IDE support" enabled (under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support"). "SCSI CDROM support" is enabled as well. "AMD/NVidia PATA support" is disabled (under the SATA menu).

So this means I will have to follow your migration guide, right?

My fstab currently looks like this:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb1               /home           ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,ro  0 0
```

Both /dev/sr0 and /dev/cdrom do not exist anymore.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HyperQuantum,

Yes, follow the guide as udev will not make the /dev/hdX node for your CDROM, so even though you have the depreciated driver installed, it won't work.

Time to migrate completely to libata.

Your fstab will be OK.  udev will still make all the symlinks that point to your new /dev/sr0.

----------

## HyperQuantum

Thanks for your help. I followed the guide, though I didn't need to boot a LiveCD. I just changed my kernel config, rebuilt it, and booted the new kernel. The devices are back, and I've successfully burned a CD.

I still have a question though. /dev/sr0 is back as before, but the other devices now have suffix 2 instead of 1. So now I have /dev/cdrom2, /dev/dvd2, /dev/cdrw2 and /dev/dvdrw2, when I used to have /dev/dvd1 etc. I wonder why it is using the number 2 now. There's only one CDROM drive.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help. I followed the guide, though I didn't need to boot a LiveCD. I just changed my kernel config, rebuilt it, and booted the new kernel. The devices are back, and I've successfully burned a CD.
> 
> I still have a question though. /dev/sr0 is back as before, but the other devices now have suffix 2 instead of 1. So now I have /dev/cdrom2, /dev/dvd2, /dev/cdrw2 and /dev/dvdrw2, when I used to have /dev/dvd1 etc. I wonder why it is using the number 2 now. There's only one CDROM drive.

 

Delete "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules" and reboot, they will show up as /dev/dvd, /dev/cd, etc.

----------

## HyperQuantum

In my previous message I forgot to mention that the error message from laptop-mode disappeared when I booted with the new kernel.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Delete "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules" and reboot, they will show up as /dev/dvd, /dev/cd, etc.

 

And that one is now fixed as well, thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this too :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

# rc-status

```

----------

## HyperQuantum

Not sure if you read my last message that said everything's working now, but here's what you ask:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc80 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-60-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 12 Sep 2010 10:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.5-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -msse3 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                              

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -msse3 -pipe -ggdb"                                                 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                            

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"                                                                

LANG="en_US.UTF8"                                                                           

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                           

LINGUAS="en nl"                                                                             

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                              

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb vorbis wma x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en nl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
# rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

        avahi-daemon |      default                  

      avahi-dnsconfd |                               

           bluetooth |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |      default                  

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

       device-mapper |                               

             dmcrypt |                               

            dmeventd |                               

              esound |                               

          fancontrol |                               

               fcron |      default                  

                fuse |                               

          git-daemon |                               

                 gpm |                               

                hald |      default                  

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

              hsqldb |                               

                 ipx |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

               klive |      default                  

         laptop_mode |      default                  

          lm_sensors |                               

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

                 lvm |                               

      lvm-monitoring |                               

     mit-krb5kadmind |                               

         mit-krb5kdc |                               

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |                               

        mysqlmanager |                               

                 nas |                               

            net.eth0 |                               

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           net.wlan0 |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |      default                  

             pciparm |                               

           pe-format |                               

             pwcheck |                               

           pydoc-2.5 |                               

           pydoc-2.6 |                               

           pydoc-3.1 |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |                               

           saslauthd |                               

               spamd |                               

                sshd |      default                  

            svnserve |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

              twistd |                               

                udev |                               

    udev-dev-tarball |                               

          udev-mount |                               

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default                  

           xdm-setup |                               

              xinetd |                               

```

```
# rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 acpid                                                                          [ started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                   [ started  ]

 consolekit                                                                     [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                                          [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                           [ started  ]

 fcron                                                                          [ started  ]

 hald                                                                           [ started  ]

 klive                                                                          [ stopped  ]

 laptop_mode                                                                    [ started  ]

 local                                                                          [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                       [ started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                                      [ started  ]

 numlock                                                                        [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                      [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                 [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                            [ started  ]
```

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, I wanted to check if udev,dbus and consolekit were there.

----------

